# Oratorio, Kaiser Constantin I "Feldzug und Sieg", Emperor Constantine I's Campaign and Victory (1769)



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"according to the dating at the end of the autograph manuscript, was finished by the composer on February 20, 1769. The date tells us a lot, since theaters were traditionally closed during the Lenten period, and this was the time when oratorios (as kind of “opera substitutes”) were performed, as they required no stage, yet they could be played dramatically." (Országos Széchényi Könyvtár)

"Du stirbst, o Held ": the style of mood changes




reminds of the composer's "Ach lieder, ich bin eizig schuld" (from another work) [link].

"Rom ist mir zu stille worden": memorable in melody at various moments





"Herr, dein Wort ist Recht und Licht": another 'dramatic' aria





"O du zentnerschwere Last": has regions of dark harmony at moments like 1:45, and gets abruptly "dramatic" at 7:18


----------

